# How do I increase Partition size?



## rdwillette (Apr 25, 2008)

I am running Windows Server 2003 R2 (64x). Currently the basic drive it split into two partitions. I want to decrease the size of the secondary partition and add it to the boot partition. Both are set up as NTFS. 
Is there a way to do this? 
Thanks!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If it's a single drive you might be able to use a utility like Patition Magic.


----------



## gr8fl1 (May 15, 2008)

Partition magic has been the thing for me with partitions. You can always convert the drives to volumes and expand from there.


----------



## rdwillette (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot to mention - it is a 3 disk array made into a virtual drive which was then partitioned. 
I guess this means I just have to back up and re-create it?


----------



## ganeshkoorpati (May 1, 2008)

In 2003 server one commandline utility, diskpart.exe is there.using diskpart.exe you can inresase the size...or you can use 3rd party softwares like partition magic....:wave:


----------



## rdwillette (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks! 
I checked this out and it looks like that should work to extend the partition. But I also need to shrink the secondary partition in order to make available space to expand into. 
Do you know of a way to do this without removing and reloading the second partition?


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

i have had luck with acronis's partition tool


----------



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

the best program i have found is a live CD called GParted. as it is a live cd you can do it with out having windows running and potentially corrupting data.

using it you can decreace/increace the size of any partitions etc...

just remember, backup backup backup before you do anything


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

you can not repart a system drive while the os is running, and all of them will be done via a cd or pxe


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, if you say so .. not sure how that would work. Not sure how you would repart a disk that is actively being written to.


----------



## Jaimel (Sep 13, 2009)

Valuable information.


----------



## arupkumar (Oct 25, 2009)

In case u r running out of disk space in ur C: drive then u could try mounting a partition to an empty folder.Just go to the disk management and map the d: drive volume to an empty folder on drive C;


----------



## suzzan (Nov 4, 2009)

reformat the system and delete the partition that you want to decrease and set the new size

suzzan


----------

